

Justin.tv vs God - amichail
http://mindrosity.blogspot.com/2007/07/justintv-vs-god_07.html

======
migpwr
I actually think I'd enjoy watching the lifecast of an anonymous criminal...
not sure how they'd get around someone finding them but if they did I'd be
there. It might be possible when they get the camera size down but not right
now.

some people really dont care and i would want to watch that guy hah!

------
staunch
It could just as easily encourage the opposite behavior. People frequently do
stupid things when they're trying to impress others.

~~~
amichail
Their parents, grandparents, boss, teachers, perhaps even their priest/rabbi,
are watching!

~~~
amichail
On a related note:

[http://ambient.media.mit.edu/assets/_pubs/what-woult-they-
th...](http://ambient.media.mit.edu/assets/_pubs/what-woult-they-think-
IUI2004.pdf)

------
amichail
Check out the discussion linked to in the blog post comment as well.

------
Jd
You might want to google "Panopticon"

